# Would you up your dose of clomid



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, started period yesterday so today is day 2 when you are ment to take clomid .
My blood test was on tuesday just gone day25 but my results wont be back till following tuesday.
Would you up your dose even cons havnt said yet.
Im on 100mg  day 2 till 6.
Ijust dont want them telling me i never overlated(cant spell sorry) and need to be on higher dose cause it would be to late as i would have 2 days at 100mg.

what would u do?

thanks


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Can you not phone your cons and get there advice? I wouldnt adivse you to change your dose without being told to, but its up to you at the end of the day. Your cons may advise to leave it at 50mg for this cycle and if no joy to up it to 100mg.

Nikki xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is not recommended to self medicate and change your drug doses without the consent of your consultant/clinic- you could find that if you did and they discovered they may not  treat you as you don't take the drugs according to presciption. Call your clinic for advice- most clinics have on call out of hours if not tomorrow am.
Best of luck
L x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

just wondering what upping your dossage actually does?

does it mean that the higher dossage the more harder it works. if thats the case why don't they just start you on a high dose straight away.

Ive been put on 50mg but alot of you girls are on a higher dose.

hayley xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*No No No !!*

I would definitely not advise you to increase your dose without your consultants knowledge.

Clomid is a potent fertility drug with associated risks...you could be doing more harm than good if you do not need the higher dose.

You should never up your dose of any fertility drug (or any prescribed medication for that matter !) without first discussing with your GP/consultant.

Please take care...
Natasha


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice,i havent upped my dose , thought i wait for consutant to tell me what to do.


----------

